# Tanztheater nackt : Nela Sisaric „Movement“ x 12



## krawutz (22 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (22 Mai 2012)

lecker


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2012)

Kunst zum anfassen  :thx: dir


----------



## Michel-Ismael (22 Mai 2012)

ich find's gut. sie scheint nicht ganz so zäh und mager zu sein wie die tänzerinnen normalerweise sind....schön.


----------



## coku2803 (22 Mai 2012)

Ich sag doch: Kultur lohnt sich.:thx:


----------



## pieasch (23 Mai 2012)

Danke für`s posten!!


----------



## comatron (24 Mai 2012)

Ziemlich mehlig !


----------

